# 28" Bay snapper 7/12



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Not bad for a bass rod!


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Bet she was screaming for the net..... lol. Nice catch!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Next!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Another long arm 12" Grouper!

Nice Bay Grouper, your working on a good box!


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice catches, man!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello there Ardiemus, I'm going to catch some of those with the baitrunner reel I purchased from you. That is right after I find out where they are!! Good look'in fish bud. Keep those lines tight.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice fish Doc!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well Tmbr8 was the Capt so I can't claim all the glory for myself. He also bagged a nice Grouper.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You boated both of yours on the bass rod? That's some pretty good catching, great post and pics. Lastcast had to be joking about the 12 inches, I'd say more like 24 - 25 inches if I had to guess.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Not the grouper sadly. I'm going to try for some more today.


----------



## catchingking (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys Im pulling my fishing boat from Texas to Pensacola Aug. 10-17 for a family trip. I normally fish Galveston bay for reds and trout but after looking at these pics im pumped for the trip. The will be my first time fishing in Florida from my boat so any suggestions on spots or tackle would be much appreciated. If anyone would like to join my brother and I to show us spots, gas nda bait are on me just send me a email and we can exchange info.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

catchingking said:


> .... just send me a email and we can exchange info.


Welcome to the forum. You can't send or receive pms yet so what is your Email address?


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, great catches there!


----------



## catchingking (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Does it get any better. Nice
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Very impressive catches on those reels, must have good drag and know what you're doing!


----------

